# Koi Brut von 5.6.2016



## Michael H (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Da das ganze nun doch Formen annimmt , mach ich hier mal einen Extra Thread dazu auf .
Heute hab ich einen kleine Quarantäne für in den Teich gebaut damit der Nachwuchs auch mal gefiltertes Wasser abbekommt .
Haben Heute etwa 300 Stück Selektiert ( natürlich alles Jumbo Tosai ) ...
Waren um einiges mehr , dachte aber nicht da soviel Ausschuss dabei ist . Scheint aber so das das in der Natur Normal ist .
Leider kann ich keine Bilder von den Kleinen machen , mit meiner High Tech Kamera sieht man nicht wirklich was auf den Bilder'n . 
Schätze zur Zeit haben die eine länge von 2-3mm ....

Mal sehn was draus wird ......


----------



## koile (18. Juni 2016)

Oh ja , wirklich alles Jumbos


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juni 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Mal sehn was draus wird ......



..... im Herbst dann Backfisch


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

hi Micha,

welche Maschenweite hat das Gewebe - hoffentlich weniger als 2-3mm


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hoffentlich weniger als 2-3mm


wieso? Er hat doch oben geschrieben


Michael H schrieb:


> natürlich alles Jumbo Tosai )


Die sind so Jumbo, dass die nicht durchpassen dürfen.


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Schätze zur Zeit haben die eine länge von 2-3mm ....


 moin Andreas,


mitch schrieb:


> welche Maschenweite hat das Gewebe - hoffentlich weniger als 2-3mm



und sind die jumbos noch im Eimer ?


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hi Micha,
> 
> welche Maschenweite hat das Gewebe - hoffentlich weniger als 2-3mm


Hallo

Unter dem Regenrohrgitter ist ein 60 my Gewebe . 
Hab mitgedacht


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juni 2016)

Och Mitch, sei doch nicht immer so ernst,.....

Der Michael hat 'n Bier intus und bei der Messung geschielt......



und wenn die Jumbos "im Eimer" wären, bräuchte er ja auch keine Autofrischwasserzulaufanlage , ........


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> und bei der Messung geschielt......


mm ==> m, also mega jumbos


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Sorry Falsche Info , das Sieb Gewebe hat 500 my .


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juni 2016)

Und Michael, Goromo dabei?

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2016)

Morsche 

Tja Holger , das Hoff ich doch ....

Hier mal die Übertäter ....

Frau Mama ....
  

Und die Meute hatte sie im Nacken . Wobei mir Nummer 1 und 4 am liebsten wären ....
        

Und hier nich die Bewegten Bilder dazu ....




_View: https://youtu.be/JZW1p4myiBc_


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Michael,

zeitgleich wurde bei mir auch gefischelt. Habe die Laichbürste auch extra in einem Hälterungsnetz im Teich. Bisher habe ich noch nicht durch gezählt wie viele es sind, aber ich hoffe keine 300. Dann wollen wir mal abwarten, was daraus wird.


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Hier mal die ersten Bilder .....


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2016)

Könnten auch meine sein.....ich tippe bei mir auf Goldelritzen.

Vielleicht habe ich ja doch Koi


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2016)

Hi Michael,

sehe ich ja jetzt gerade erst. Sag nur, dass sich "mein" Kohaku unanständig aufgeführt hat. Habe ich wohl bei der Erziehung was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2016)

Der weibl. Goromo gefällt, wie alt und welche Größe derzeit?

lG


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2016)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der weibl. Goromo gefällt, wie alt und welche Größe derzeit?
> 
> lG


Morsche 

Das Alter kann ich dir nicht sagen , der Schwimmt erst seit 2 Wochen bei mir . Kam von einem alten Herr der ihn auch schon einige Jahre hatte . 
Bei der Größe ist er bei 60 + .


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juni 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei der Größe ist *er* bei 60 +


Mahlzeit 
Mischa !?!?


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der *weibl*. Goromo gefällt, wie alt und welche Größe derzeit?


Hat's bei Koi nicht auch 2 Geschlechter ??
Größe !?!
Auch bei einem runden Eimer , wo du schön was reingemalt hast , ist die Diagonale nicht GRÔSSER !   
Aber viel Spass mit der Rasselbande ! Werden schon bunte Fischi's !


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ok dann werd ich mich mal wieder Rechtfertigen ...
Also die Metzgerbütt hat oben einen Durchmesser von 58 cm (( siehe Bild ) deshalb bin ich jetzt extra nochmal innen Garten gerennt ) . Nach unten Verjüngt sich die Bütt auf 55 cm .
 
Nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg sieht man ja das der Koi nicht ganz in der länge reinpasst . Als er in einer anderen Wanne ( nicht bei mit ) gemessen worden ist hatte er 61 cm . ** Also , 60 + **. Obwohl es können jetzt auch 59,763 cm sein .
Medium 30863 anzeigen


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juni 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich mich mal wieder Rechtfertigen ...


 Pah , wer Macht denn sowas ?? 
Da du da aber reingemalt hast , ......


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Hab Heute Abend mal die Bütt mit dem Nachwuchs angeschaut und mußte feststellen das sich da wahrscheinlich der Kannibalismus ausgebreitet hat .
Von den Minimum 250 Aussortierten seh ich vielleicht noch 50-60 Stück .
Wahr wahrscheinlich nicht so gut die aus dem Quarantäne IBC Rauszuholen , dort hatten sie ja um einiges mehr Platz .

Na schau'n wir mal was da noch geht .....


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2016)

Natürliche Selektion. Manche nennen es auch Natur... 

Wünsche dir bei der ersten Selektion durch Menschenhand eine gutes Auge!


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Natürliche Selektion. Manche nennen es auch Natur...
> 
> Wünsche dir bei der ersten Selektion durch Menschenhand eine gutes Auge!



Hallo

Wenn es so weiter geht ist da nicht mehr viel zu Selektieren .....


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Michael,

vielleicht solltest du mal anfangen zu füttern und dann den Kleinen Versteckmöglichkeiten anbieten z. B. __ Hornkraut. Meine Kleinen verstecken sich noch immer in der Laichbürste. Wollte diese eigentlich schon raus nehmen, aber so lange sie noch so klein sind, werde ich sie noch drin lassen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Oder die Kanibalen, also ich vermute mal die größten, rausselektieren, damit auch kleinere noch wachsen können und dann immr so weiter alle paar Tage/Wochen.
Dann braucht man zwar mehr Behälter, wäre aber vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Michael H (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Ich Füttere doch schon seit dem 3. Tag .
  

Denke auch das man da besser 2 Teiche / Behälter braucht . Tja versuchen macht Klug . War ja mein erster Nachwuchs und wie ich Heute gesehn hab sind es wieder weniger .
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal ...


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2016)

Innerhalb von 3 Wochen dürfte das Wachstum noch nicht so unterschiedlich sein, das Sie sich groß gegenseitig Fressen. Da müssten schon Unterschiede von 1:2 in der Größe sein oder noch mehr ist meine Erfahrung aus der Aquarienfischzucht. Du wirst ein anderes Problem haben. Wie viele sind von 300 noch über?
Hasttest du nicht einen abgegrenzten Pflanzenbereich. Kannst du den du vielleicht mit einem Schwamm zum Teich absperren.


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Du wirst ein anderes Problem haben. Wie viele sind von 300 noch über?
> Hasttest du nicht einen abgegrenzten Pflanzenbereich. Kannst du den du vielleicht mit einem Schwamm zum Teich absperren.



Morsche

Ja irgendein Problem muß da schon sein , welches keine Ahnung . Wenn ich jetzt mal grob Schätze sind es vielleciht noch 50 Stück . Das kleine Pflanzen Becken fällt leider raus , da sind ein paar Moderlischen drin . Hab da auch einen Schwung Eier reingeworfen da seh ich nichts von kleinen Koi .


----------



## Michael H (10. Juli 2016)

Hall

Hier mal Aktuelle Bilder von Heute Morgen .....
Wachtum zwischen 0,5 - 2,0 cm ....


----------



## wander-falke (10. Juli 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> da sind ein paar Moderlischen drin


.... du weißt ja wohin damit wenns zu viel wird


----------



## Michael H (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Hab eben nochmal Bilder gemacht , da kann man mehr ( vielleicht ) Erkennen .


----------



## Michael H (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ab wie viel cm kann man die eigendlich in den Teich umsetzen ohne das die Kleinen  gleich gefressen werden ..?


----------



## Michael H (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo 
Hier mal Aktuelle Bilder und Video's vom Koi Nachwuchs .
Um die 50 Stück hab ich ( noch ) gezählt .
                                




_View: https://youtu.be/NhKg68XDRX4_





_View: https://youtu.be/6a8oZxGika0_


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2016)

Was fütterst du?
Meine Goldelrizen erscheinen mir viel größer. Sind doch ca. gleich alt. Die Goldelrizen sind freischwimmend im Teich und müssen sich selbst was in den Algen suche


----------



## troll20 (16. Juli 2016)

Mein Goldi Nachwuchs ist da auch schon viel größer und die haben es letzte Nacht schon wieder getan


----------



## Michael H (16. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was fütterst du?
> Meine Goldelrizen erscheinen mir viel größer. Sind doch ca. gleich alt. Die Goldelrizen sind freischwimmend im Teich und müssen sich selbst was in den Algen suche


Hallo
Im Moment noch das hier .  
Ist für Fische unter 1 cm , muß mir mal was anderes zulegen . 
Oder die Bande Frei im ganzen Teich Schwimmen lassen , weiß nur nicht ab wann das das besste wäre .


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

Puh. Deshalb nehmen bei dir die Fische ab. Damit kannst du klein bleibende Fische ernähren. Richtig Energie zum aufziehen von Jungfischen, ist da nicht drin. 
Damit wirst du wohl einige groß bekommen......aber so richtig Kraft zum wachsen gibst du den kleinen nicht. 
Besorge dir Artemia, wenn du die nicht irgendwo in einen Teich setzen kannst, wo die nicht gefressen werden.

Artemia gibt es als Trockeneier. Dann eine PET-Flasche, unten Boden wegschneiden. 
Korken durchbohren und dünnen Luftschlauch durch stecken. 
Korken und Luftschlauch in Flaschenhals einkleben. 
Flasche falsch herum aufhängen und Salzwasser ohne Jod einfüllen. 3-3,5%
Das ganze wenig blubbern lassen. Möglichst warm.
Dazu eine Messerspitze Artemiaeier.
Nächsten Tag wieder eine Messerspitze.
Luft abstellen und schauen ob was zuckt  Brauchen so 2-3Tage.
Taschen Lampe von unten. 
Die lehren Eier schwimmen oben, die Artemia sammeln sich unten zum Licht.
Wenn du das Wasser durch den Luftschlauch unten ab lässt werden die Artenia mit ausgespühlt und die leeren Eischalen schwimmen oben.
Wasser durch den Luftschlauch ablassen. 
Ach, ein Artemiasieb brauchst du noch, wo du das Wasser durch laufen lässt.
Das Wasser wieder in die Flasche. Die Artemia im Sieb bei den Koi ausspühlen.

Am besten 3-4 Flaschen basteln und zusammen betreiben. Kann man neben einander auf ein Brett machen.
Dann hast jeden Tag Futter. Glaubst gar nicht wie die Fische wachsen werden.

Noch ein paar Links.
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.diebrain.de/kr-aufzucht.html


----------



## Michael H (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Wollte jetzt sowieso auf anderes Futter umsteigen . Bin aber drauf und dran sie in den Teich zu entlassen . Nur die harten kommen in den Garten bzw. Teich . Über 50 neue Koi wollte ich in dem Sinn ja auch nicht . Von der Selektierung hab ich e keinen Plan , so könnte das die Natur erledigen.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das kleine Pflanzen Becken fällt leider raus , da sind ein paar Moderlischen drin . Hab da auch einen Schwung Eier reingeworfen da seh ich nichts von kleinen Koi .


Setze sie da rein.....das sollte vielleicht bei den __ Moderlieschen klappen.

Da kannst du dan dein Futter weiter nutzen....wenn die Moderlieschen Satt sind werden wohl die Koi nicht ganz so den Druck ab bekommen.....


----------



## Michael H (17. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Setze sie da rein.....das sollte vielleicht bei den __ Moderlieschen klappen.


Hallo
Das wäre auch noch eine Option, nur das hängt kein Filter dran . Sollte bei der Größe aber keine Rolle spielen .


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

Fütter da das Kleinfutter....satte __ Moderlieschen lassen bestimmt dann die Koi eher in ruhe und die Koi holen sich dann auch noch was.

Meine Goldelrizen sind sicher jetzt 3-5cm lang
  Wenn einer welche haben möchte in Minden-Lübbecke kann er sich melden.


----------



## Michael H (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

So , meine Jung - Koi sind nun alle im großen Teich . 
Mal sehn wer sich da alles durch schlagen kann .


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Hab soeben noch einen kleinen Koi aus meinem Ungefiltertem Pflanzen Becken gefangen . Dort drin gab es nicht zu Fressen ausser das was er dort gefunden hat .
Der kleine Bursche etwa 7-9 cm kommt nun ins Aquarium nach angmessener Wasser Angleichung im Wohnzimmer mal sehn was draus wird .


----------



## Micha61 (11. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> mal sehn was draus wird .


ein Koi ? 








bin schon wech


----------



## Michael H (11. Okt. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> ein Koi ?


Morsche

Zumindest einer der hier Ahnung hat ....


----------



## Micha61 (12. Okt. 2016)

Moin Micha,



Michael H schrieb:


> Zumindest einer der hier Ahnung hat


übertreib bitte nicht



Michael H schrieb:


> kommt nun ins Aquarium


da bin ich, auf die nächsten Foto`s gespannt !!
Vom Schuppenkleid her, find ich ihn recht interessant, wäre nur schön, wenn es so bleiben würde.
Kannst auch versuchen, ihn handzahm zu bekommen. Gefrostete rote Mückenlarven, haben sich dafür bei mir sehr gut bewährt.

Viel Glück bei der Aufzucht und spare nicht mit Foto`s !!


LG Micha


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Vom Schuppenkleid her, find ich ihn recht interessant, wäre nur schön, wenn es so bleiben würde.
> Kannst auch versuchen, ihn handzahm zu bekommen. Gefrostete rote Mückenlarven, haben sich dafür bei mir sehr gut bewährt.
> 
> Viel Glück bei der Aufzucht und spare nicht mit Foto`s !!
> ...


Morsche 
Foto's wird es auf jeden Fall weiter geben .
Mit Handzahm und so bin ich nicht der richtige Typ dafür . Hab zwar 2 Koi im Teich die an die Hand kommen , das ist aber nur meiner Kleinen zu Verdanken . Die hat die Zeit und Muße dazu . 
Meine Koi müßen nicht aus der Hand Fressen ......


----------



## Michael H (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Also der Kleine hat sich gut eingelebt . Fressen tut er auf jeden Fall für 3 .


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Okt. 2016)

Der sieht genauso aus, wie die, die sie bei uns im Baumarkt verkaufen 
Ist das der einzige, wo übrig geblieben ist?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 

Ich kenn mich ja damit nicht so aus ... .... ....

Aber wo sind den die Barteln bei deinem JumboTosai



Ich hoffe für dich, in Natura sind die besser zu sehen als auf den Bildern

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2016)

Nu lass doch mal den kleinen erstmal wachsen und dann wird er auch seine richtige Farbe und auch seine Barteln irgendwann zeigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2016)

Hi Michael,

wäre das schwarzgrau net dabei wäre das was in Richtung "Ochiba"

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Aber wo sind den die Barteln bei deinem JumboTosai


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke bei den Bildern......


----------



## Goldfischline (26. Okt. 2016)

Ich find den einfach ...egal was er ist


----------



## Michael H (26. Okt. 2016)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der sieht genauso aus, wie die, die sie bei uns im Baumarkt verkaufen
> Ist das der einzige, wo übrig geblieben ist?


Hallo

Das ist einer der sich im Pflanzenbecken Versteckt hat . Bei den anderen 50 die ich in den Teich entlassen hab kann ich es nöchstes Jahr sagen ob was draus geworden ist . Die leben jetzt erst mal in den FALTEN .

Ansonsten zu den Bartel'n . Kommt auf den Bildern vielleicht nicht so Rüber aber hier genau vor dem Aquarium sehe ich  ganz eindeutig Barteln .


----------



## Patrick K (26. Okt. 2016)

Hi Michael 

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung 

Mach doch du das Treffen 2017 dann können wir alle schauen ob aus den Koi was geworden ist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (11. Dez. 2016)

Morsche
Hier mal wieder ein paar Aktuelle Bilder .


----------



## Michael H (12. Dez. 2016)

Hallo

Das mit dem kleinerem Koi hat sich im Wahrsten Sin des Wortes gefressen .
Gestern hat meine kleine Cheffin noch das Aquarium sauber gemacht. Hat aber vergessen den Deckel wieder zu zumachen. Das hat natürlich gleich unsere Katze ausgenutzt für einen kleinen Snack für zwischendurch.

Tja ein Koi weniger dafür eine Katze die Satt ist .


----------



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2016)

Es heißt ja immer: Nur ganz wenige unter tausenden....


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2016)

Auch eine Art von natürlicher Auslese...


----------



## Michael H (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo
Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Katzen TV .....


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2017)

Morsche 
Das Kerlchen durfte Gestern auch wieder nach draussen ziehen . Zwar erst mal in den zwischen Teich vom Teich aber dort hat er um einiges mehr Wasser als im Nano Becken . Das für den Winter gut genug war .


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2017)

Meine sind auch wieder komplett draußen. Mal sehen wie sie sich bis zum Herbst entwickeln.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Mai 2017)

Nicole und die Fotos dazu? 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2017)

Hab leider keine gemacht. Aber sobald die Algenblüte vorbei ist, versuche ich die Fotos nachzuholen. Ich hab nicht Mal gezählt wie viele jetzt zurück gegangen sind. Aber sie fressen sehr gut und wachsen hoffentlich jetzt auch ganz schnell. Dann habe ich nächstes Jahr ein paar Koi "Born in MV" abzugeben.


----------



## Michael H (20. Juli 2017)

Morsche

Heute durfte der Koi von etwa 200 Liter in etwa 24 000 Liter umziehen . 

Vor einen 3/4 Jahr sah er noch so aus ...
    
Heckflosse und rechter Kiemendeckel zerrissenen ( da er ja einmal durch eine 20 000 Liter Pumpe durch ist ).
    
Und heute wieder munter und Fit für den Teich .


----------

